# ACPI autoload failed?



## ufonpu (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok well I have been googling all evening trying to figure out what im missing.. but it seems when I reboot after install FreeBSD I get an error saying 

"ACPI autoload failed - no such file or directory"
...
"BTX halted"

Info:

I just downloaded the ISO's from the FreeBSD offical site for the 7.1 release.

laptop AMD Turion64x2 : sata : nVidia nForce430/MCP51

I hope that someone out there can assist. 

Thank you all very much in advance.


----------



## ufonpu (Feb 9, 2009)

boot/kernel/acpi.ko text=0x43698 data=0x23c0+0x10f0 syms=[0x4+0x7ba0+0x4+0xa828] 
loading required module 'pci' 
ACPI autoload failed - no suck file or directory 

freebsd 7.1 release i386


----------

